# Topics > Toys >  Meccano, toys, Spin Master Ltd., Calais, France

## Airicist

Website - meccano.com

youtube.com/meccanotoys

facebook.com/Meccano

twitter.com/Meccano

instagram.com/meccano

Meccano on Wikipedia

In 2013 Meccano was acquired by Spin Master

Products:

M.A.X., robotic interactive toy

Meccano MeccaSpider, robotic spider toy

Meccasaur, toy dinosaur

MicroNoid, personal robot toy

Meccanoid, personal humanoid robots

----------


## Airicist

Meccanoid Mayhem – Robot Dino Destroys City

Published on Oct 1, 2015




> If you like Robot Dinosaurs (Dinosaur Robots?), you’ll like this video.
> 
> All robots custom built with parts available from the Meccanoid G15 and the Meccanoid G15KS advanced robotics building platforms.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Micronoid, tiny robot friends, first look Toy Fair 2016

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> Today we got a look at the Meccano Micronoid from Spin Master. This was a first look at Toy Fair 2016.
> 
> More information -
> 
> Meccano Micronoid
> Introducing Micronoid, the pocket sized robot friend that has a HUGE personality. Taking the programming and personality of Meccanoid to a more accessible level in both price and building, Micronoid is an amazing addition to the Meccano line, and one sure to please kids of all ages. Key features include:
> • Directional control 
> • L.I.M. programming 
> • Responding to yes/no questions 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccasaur, interactive T-REX, first look Toy Fair 2016

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> At Toy Fair 2016 in NYC, we got to see the expansion of the Meccano Tech Line. Last year we reviewed Meccanoid and for 2016, there are a number of new Meccano tech products.
> 
> Here is more information on the Meccasaur -
> 
> Combining engineering and robotics to create a 3 foot long interactive T-Rex, Meccano has created an interactive pet with a HUGE personality. Meccasaur will stomp and chomp his way into children’s hearts. Meccasaur is programmable via the Meccabrain on his back. Kids can control things like his direction, attack, roar and mood via the buttons on the Meccabrain. Kids can also pet their Meccasaur, and depending on it’s mood, it will either purr or roar at them. Key features include:
> • Directional control 
> • Attack mode 
> • Ask it yes/no questions and it’ll answer 
> • Room guard mode
> ...

----------

